# 2nd cigar in a row that won't stay lit



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

Seeing that I only live a mile from my local cigar shop, for the past year and a half I would just stop by the shop 3-4 times a week to get my cigar for the day. 

Well I finally bought a small humidor to store some cigars at home. It's a Pelican Case that has 15 slots. It has a 72 Boveda water pack in it. 

I put the water pack in it for a week before I put about 5 cigars in it. Then I let the cigars sit in it unopened for another 2 days. Then I smoked one of them. Seemed fine, as if I just got it from the shop. The next two though did not stay lit after I smoked about half of the cigar. The first half was fine but then it would require double puffs to stay lit and even then would burn out. 

Do you think it's a humidification problem or I just coincidentally get two bad cigars in a row? Both were different brands btw. First one that didn't stay lit was a Ortega Serie D. The other was a Casa Fernandez Arsenio. 


Also, what are your guys' opinion on pelican cases as humidors? The guys at the shop I bought it from said they are much better than wood humidors. Especially for holding a constant humidity.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds wet. 72 boveda is high.

Shoot for 65rh and things should improve.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Get ahold of a 65% Boveda pack..72 is generally a bit higher than everyone here likes to go in terms of RH.

Depending on what RH your local shop keeps their humidor at, 2 days isn't going to make a drastic change in the humidity..however if they run at 70, then 2 days at 72 is only going to bump it up. Can cause problems with uneven burn, and if wet enough then you will have problems keeping the cigar lit. It's also possible for the cigar itself to be constructed badly, but I'd consider having issues with 2 seperate cigars in a row more of a humidity problem.

Grab a few cigars you're interested in trying..and if you can get it locally the 65% pack. Let them sit with the pack for at least a couple of weeks and then see if you have any problems. The case should be fine itself as long as the seal is good. Have seen a few threads of people using them.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

The other two are on point, and yes, Pelican cases should hold better than wood (it breathes), just like tupperware :tu


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

I agree I'd drop the humidity to 65-70% and try that.


----------



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright thanks guys, I'll go buy a new pack tomorrow. 

What's the best level to store cigars for aging?


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Try to stay right around 65% for aging, a little lower or higher is ok, within 2%-3%, but no higher than 69% imo.

I keep mine around 68% and I don't have any issues. I did when I was at 70%, the sticks wouldn't stay lit and I had burn issues.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

PurpleGuitar said:


> Alright thanks guys, I'll go buy a new pack tomorrow.
> 
> What's the best level to store cigars for aging?


Aging and resting/acclimating are 2 different things. Assuming you mean the later since you have limited storage, most on here including myself prefer an RH closer to 65%. How long you rest them or let them acclimate is a widely debated topic. My personal preference is 3-months, but at least 3-weeks if you just can't wait to try the latest and greatest stick burning a whole in your Pelican case.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a 40 count humidor that's like a pelican case and it works great when I use it for overflow. No seasoning, and two 65% Boveda packs are in it all the time and have held out for a very long time. Keep it someplace cool or stable. It will swing with temps easily. 
Also, I took all the foam out and use it like a desktop. I found the foam rough on cigars not in cellophane.


----------



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Aging and resting/acclimating are 2 different things. Assuming you mean the later since you have limited storage, most on here including myself prefer an RH closer to 65%. How long you rest them or let them acclimate is a widely debated topic. My personal preference is 3-months, but at least 3-weeks if you just can't wait to try the latest and greatest stick burning a whole in your Pelican case.


Thanks

The aging question was just out of curiosity. I'm not actually aging anything yet.


----------



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

ryanmac45 said:


> I have a 40 count humidor that's like a pelican case and it works great when I use it for overflow. No seasoning, and two 65% Boveda packs are in it all the time and have held out for a very long time. Keep it someplace cool or stable. It will swing with temps easily.
> Also, I took all the foam out and use it like a desktop. I found the foam rough on cigars not in cellophane.


I still have the foam in. I'll probably ditch it now though. Never though about it being damaging.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

As others have stated...............way to wet.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

PurpleGuitar said:


> I still have the foam in. I'll probably ditch it now though. Never though about it being damaging.


Some sticks I buy don't come with cello, and I found that removing the foam to get to the lower sticks kept resulting in bits of wrapper coming off occasionally. Just don't pick it up and carry it by the handle! :doh:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll yr y something new to me ROTT, but everything else gets stored around 63-64RH. Typically several months. Some stuff, I like a couple years on.


----------



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, now I'm just getting pissed. Lol

Dad and I went and got a cigar today. He got a RP 1990, I got a NUB Habano because I've never had a NUB and I like Olivia's cigars. Bought these at a shop I dont frequent much because of the distance but they have a great selection and nice humidor. Never had any problems with their cigars. 

We lit are cigars and all was well. About three minutes in on my NUB and the smoke output drops. Barely any smoke from the draws. I tried double puffing it a little so it would heat up. It was fine for two draws and then it happened again. I tried drawing more frequently than I would for a cigar that gauge and still nothing.

What's going on. Am I just having bad cigar luck? I do everything the same way since I started smoking. I toast it at a 45 degree angle with my torch lighter so I don't burn the filler. I rotate it as I puff it to get it fully lit. I purge it every 10 draws to clear the stall smoke. 

I just don't know if it's user error or what. I've smoked so many cigars by no that I definetly know what I'm doing. Never had any problems like this until recently. My dad's cigar was fine and never had any problems. He smokes way less than me too.

Any ideas?


----------

